# Never saw this before today



## licia (Jul 20, 2006)

*The threads below have not been updated since your last visit but still contain unread posts*

*I've never seen this notice before today.*


----------



## pdswife (Jul 20, 2006)

Must be new.... I've never seen it.


----------



## KathyJ (Jul 20, 2006)

are you logged on the site?

I think that's happened to me before.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2006)

I've seen it from time to time.  I never understood its purpose.


----------



## licia (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes, I was logged in.


----------



## BigDog (Jul 22, 2006)

If you do not read all of the new posts, and do not mark them as read, they are "stored" for your next visit to check new topics.

I'm guilty of such and have seen it on occassion.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 22, 2006)

Never seen it.


----------

